# Transport from Abu Dhabi To Knowledge Village



## ranil (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

One of my lady friends residing in Abu Dhabi recently enrolled in University of Wollongong for my MBA, she is finding it very difficult to find transportation to the University for her classes.

She has to travel on Mondays and Thursdays for evening classes from 6 to 9pm.

If any body is willing to provide or help her with transport it will be greatly appreciated.

P.S. female company will be preferable, transportation costs will be provided.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are inter-emirate buses which she could make use of. The Al Ghazal buses stop practically everywhere, so she could always get off at MoE and then catch the metro or take a taxi. Though on the return journey, she would have to go the Bur Dubai bus station to catch the bus to AUH.

It's quite tricky to find car lifts at the times that she needs to travel as most people would be traveling home by then and considering that most commuters tend to car pool, their cars would already be full.


----------

